# Auto Ordnance M1 Carbine



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Got this a few weeks ago, been out twice shooting at the range and plan on going again next week.










Couple of small scratches (got it off GunBroker, used) but the metal seems fine and the bore looked almost pristine.

1st time out (50yd range) I was having on avg 2 rounds per mag messing up, mainly failure to eject. I have two 15rnd mags and one 30rnd mag. With the iron sights on center of target I was hitting about 6" right, I had to hold the sights on the left side of the target to get near center. Put 220rnds thru it that day:










After I got home and cleaned it I used a punch and small hammer to adjust the rear sight. Went the next week to check it out and to see how my new spotters scope was going to work:










I 'm pleased with where the rear sight is now, if I could hold still I would have gotten more closer to center 

The number of failures to eject came down too, to maybe 1 per mag. My son-in-law shot it some too, but his eyesight is bothering him and he was off target on all his shots (getting glasses this week). Also shot an 8" steel plate and one of the tennis balls you see in the upper left corner, took 4 shots to finally hit it at about 110 yds.  We shot 100rnds total that day.

I really like this gun. I have a Ruger 10/22 with a M1 stock, but now I have a 30 cal to go with it and it makes a good companion to my Carcano M41, Yugo M48 Mauser, Romanian M44 Mosin, and Type 38 Arisaka. I want to get a Lee-Enfield but I haven't found one yet that appears to be in decent shape at a decent price. Might have to do without a Brit gun in the collection.


----------

